# Weird weird stuff



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

Bought a S4 from a guy, saying it started misfiring, had a dead cyl and his buddy tried to take the head off in the car. Took the head bolts out, intake off, exhaust manifold bolts off. Drivers side cam bolt. 

Timing belt looks fine and wasn't removed. Never cracked the seal on the head. 

I did a compression test. They all tested around 160-200psi. I double/triple checked the one he said was dead. 

So I bought new head bolts. Put them in. 

Did another compression test, cyl closest to firewall drivers side only tests 40 and I can hear compression leaking out the intake port as I turn it over. So I sprayed a bunch of wd40 in there and sure enough when I crank it over I can see it spray the wd40 out the intake port. 

I'm thinking the only way compression is leaking out the intake port is the cam timing is off or the valves are bent somehow. Valves look nice and shiny so I think I can rule out carbon. 

There is no mechanical noise. 

I swear I triple checked that cyl and had compression before I ordered those headbolts because I figured I'd check to make sure I hit the release valve on the tester after the previous cyl 

Anything I could check?


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

turbomustang said:


> Bought a S4 from a guy, saying it started misfiring, had a dead cyl and his buddy tried to take the head off in the car. Took the head bolts out, intake off, exhaust manifold bolts off. Drivers side cam bolt.
> 
> Timing belt looks fine and wasn't removed. Never cracked the seal on the head.
> 
> ...


 Did you scan the engine ECU with VAG-COM? There may be a DTC for cam to crank misalignment indicating a jumped intake camshaft and bent valve. The camshaft tensioner /adjuster may have broken plastic pads causing the intake timing chain to jump or skip a few teeth.


----------



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

I don't have a vag-com. We have an expensive ass Mac tools scan tool at work. Will that work?


----------

